# How many HGVC points do you have?  Is it enough?



## 4whits (Mar 3, 2007)

We are thinking of selling our 4200 pt Hawaii HGVC and trying to find a 7000 point one....I think maintenance fees are about the same (approx $750) and we are always borrowing ahead.  We try to travel during the kids spring break, which is usually mid-March and not next to Easter week.  We like southern florida, and most of the properties are 2 bedrooms units, so they are 7000 pts for a week.

How many points do you have?  Is it enough?   Does anyone have more than one contract and regret going that route because of the duplicate maintenance fees? 

Thanks 

Kristin


----------



## Sooby (Mar 3, 2007)

We have 14000 and I am thinking of getting another 7000 sometime in the future. 7000 was not enough for us and we purchased the other 7000 this past year. The MFs are not bad when you consider the cost of a condo rental in a nice place & in high season.  We do not have young kids but take some family members along on some vacations. HGVC resorts really nice resorts.  I say go for it.  Vacations are very important and I think worth the investment.   Sooby


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 3, 2007)

We have 7000 and it's plenty for us with HGVC but, we have 6 other timeshares to work with.


----------



## opusX (Mar 3, 2007)

7000 here and it seems to be just right. We mostly get a 1 bedroom so we have plenty but never seem to need more or run out.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 3, 2007)

We have 8400, and it seems to be a nice amount.  We will normally only use a 1BR, so this will give us two weeks most of the time, or one full prime week plus a couple of long weekends.  We love the flexibility we get with HGVC points! :whoopie: 

Kurt


----------



## dawg (Mar 4, 2007)

We have 7000 points.  It works well for us, but as we take more friends and relatives with us another 5000-7000 points would be nice.

Dale


----------



## Pronkster (Mar 4, 2007)

I have 46,800 points, but currently have listings to sell a 7000 point unit and a 4800 point unit.  I bought 7 weeks to be able to stay in Las Vegas for extended periods, mostly in a studio size unit.  I am currently purchasing a home in Vegas so don't need so many points anymore, but want to keep 35,000 for traveling to other places.  With the addition of the Club Intrawest properties and the new Carlsbad location openning later this year I'm sure when I live in Vegas I will have no problem using my remaining points!  Can you tell I love the HGVC system.


----------



## 4whits (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks so much---sounds like 7000 would be a much better fit for us for now.   Hopefully I can get enough for our 4200 pt contract so buying up to the 7000 one is not too painful.  We borrowed into 2008 for our March trip, so I am guessing we'll take a hit because of that too. 

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 4, 2007)

Questions--This was usefull info. We don't own Hilton points, but have considered them since we stayed at the New York City Hilton Club.  Have some questions:
1. Why does 4whits have to sell her 4200 pt and buy a new 7000? Why can't you just add pts like with Worldmark?
2.  If we just want one bedrooms, but want the best seasons and the best locations, would 7000 pts still be enough for my husband and I?  
3.  Do Hilton owners have internal private exchange system like Marriott owners have -- not affiliated with any exchange company?
Thank you for any insight.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 4, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> Questions--This was usefull info. We don't own Hilton points, but have considered them since we stayed at the New York City Hilton Club.  Have some questions:
> 1. Why does 4whits have to sell her 4200 pt and buy a new 7000? Why can't you just add pts like with Worldmark?
> 2.  If we just want one bedrooms, but want the best seasons and the best locations, would 7000 pts still be enough for my husband and I?
> 3.  Do Hilton owners have internal private exchange system like Marriott owners have -- not affiliated with any exchange company?
> Thank you for any insight.



1. You can upgrade with HGVC (add points) but, you're buying retail. In this case it will probably be less expensive with the MF's to sell the 4,200 points and purchase 7,000 points. One MF rather than two. HGVC MF's are not based on point totals (so many dollas per point owned) but on the size unit you own. If I understand it correctly that is. 

2. 7000 points is enough for a two bedroom platinum season standard view. Premium view units will take more points.

3. Marriott does not have a private exchange system. All exchanges, including internal exchanges, go through I.I. Marriott owners have a 30 day priority for any Marriott deposits. IOW, a Marriott deposit is available to other Marriott owners 30 days before the rest of the I.I. members can see it. There is an $89 exchange fee charged for internal exchanges. The charge applies whether you call or make an online internal exchange but the exchange goes through I.I. 

HGVC is a points based reservation system that does not seem to utilize RCI in any way. You may reserve your home resort (where your deed is) 12 months in advance and any resort in the HGVC system 9 months in advance. If you reserve at your home unit between 9-12 months in advance, you must reserve your entire unit (7,000 points for a Plat. 2 bedroom). If you want to reserve less than your entire unit (5000 points for a one bedroom), then you'll have to wait until the 9 month mark.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 4, 2007)

doug: Thank you.  However on #3 Marriott doesn't have private exchange but there is a company Marriottrades.com that I belong to and have made private exchanges with other Marriott owners.  I have traded to Phuket, Marbella, Boston and a few others that way. I pick the week I want, the owner requests it and no fees. )


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 4, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> 3.  Do Hilton owners have internal private exchange system like Marriott owners have -- not affiliated with any exchange company?



If you're asking does HGVC do owner to owner exchanges of the reserved weeks like the Marriott owners board? The answer is NO since there is no need for a board like that within the HGVC system. 

If you do not want to use your week but want a week at another HGVC resort. You just call HGVC at 9 months and reserve the week at the other resort. So there would be little use for an owner to owner direct exchanges.


----------



## gshipley (Mar 6, 2007)

4whits said:


> How many points do you have?  Is it enough?   Does anyone have more than one contract and regret going that route because of the duplicate maintenance fees?



My family (Myself, Wife, 3 year old and 2 year old) have 7000 points.  This is not enough but  I don't know if I would buy more Hilton points or something else.  We currently like to do the following each year.

Orlando 5-6 days 
Two weekend trips to Myrtle Beach trading through RCI.

I wish we had enough points for a full week in orlando and two full weeks in myrtle beach during the summer months.


--
grant


----------



## ricoba (Mar 6, 2007)

When I win the $355 Million Mega Millions tonite, I want to have at least 28,000 points!!!!  

For now I am happy with my 7000


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 6, 2007)

One more complex question of you experts:  Is the New York Hilton Club a different entity than HGVC?  If so, what other of Hilton 'timeshares' fall out of the HGVC where the 7000 points I could purchase would not allow me use points there?  (Sorry about the bad English)

I am a 'victim' of Starwood very early purchase and they have added higher levels/requirements (and almost force you to buy another unit) which now makes it near impossible to trade into St. John, Harborside, etc -- so I am gun-shy.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 6, 2007)

The Hilton Club is different than HGVC.  But I have heard of people exchanging into it using HGVC points.

BTW Hilton is building a new Manhatten HGVC from the ground up.  

My understanding is that most of the new properties that are going to be built such as the new Manhatten project, the new Grand Wakikian at Hilton Hawaiian Village and the proposed Kings Land at Waikaloa are all going to require more ponts.

For now my 7000 points gets us all we need, but if in the future we will want to stay at the new high end clubs, it's going to be more than 7000 points for a weeks reservation.  

While this may be a downside, the flip side is that we will still have lots of places that are very nice where we can get in for 7000 points.  For example, in Honolulu I could stay at the Lagoon Tower or Kalia Tower for 7000 points and have all the same ammenities of the resort and the grounds.  The minus will be I may not have the best views or the fanciest, most modern units, like the new Grand Wakikian will be.  But hey, it's still Hawaii, and I still have access to the great beach in front of the resort! 

I guess this in my mind is a plus of Hilton building all the new resorts (except the new Manhatten one) in the same locations, Orlando, Hawaii & Vegas.  While we may not be able to get into the latest projects in the future, we won't be locked out of a location such as you are  currently at St John Harborside.  Now if Hilton does go to more locations in the future, that may be a problem, but currently it's not an issue.

Hope that helps a bit.

Rick


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 10, 2007)

ricoba said
My understanding is that most of the new properties that are going to be built such as the new Manhatten project, the new Grand Wakikian at Hilton Hawaiian Village and the proposed Kings Land at Waikaloa are all going to require more ponts.

14400 for a 2br for 1 week platinium season


----------



## ricoba (Mar 10, 2007)

DTM07 said:


> 14400 for a 2br for 1 week platinium season



Yikes....it's going to have to be super super nice for me to spend 14400 points for a week, when I can get a nice room, with a limited view at the Lagoon Tower next door for 7000 pts.


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 11, 2007)

ricoba said:


> Yikes....it's going to have to be super super nice for me to spend 14400 points for a week, when I can get a nice room, with a limited view at the Lagoon Tower next door for 7000 pts.



Don't intend to use 14400 for a week, studios 3200 and I can get get 4+ weeks, it was the points I wanted so I could get weeks at other resorts (up to 11 depending on season resort etc.) with 1 mf. or have I the wrong understanding of how this works


----------

